# MartialTalk NewsLetter August 2004



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2004)

MartialTalk NewsLetter August 2004

Hello,
We are sending out this newsletter to update all of our registered members on whats new and possibly of interest to you in regards to MartialTalk.
MartialTalk News and Announcements:

New Server:
MartialTalk is in the process of raising funds to move to a new, higher powered server. 
We are planning on moving to our new home in early September.  There will be a short outage while we migrate the website to it's new home.
Full information and our current funding level is at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16187

MartialTalk SummerCamp 2004:
MartialTalk held it's first summercamp this year in Buffalo NY. Everyone that attended had a good time. 
Full information is at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14184

Staff and Administration changes:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14698
Also, http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12332 has some additional information.

MartialTalk Traffic Report:
In July 2004 MartialTalk hit a new high-water mark for traffic by serving over 1 Million pages of information!
Total visitors were 144,215, with an average of 4,652 per day. MT moved 34.17 Gigabytes of data. We are seeing an average of 15+ new users per day, and an average of 500-700 posts per day!

Premium Advertiser:
We would like to thank KarateDepot.com for their support. Please, if you are looking for quality martial arts supplies at great prices, please click on the links at the top of our forum on the KarateDepot.com banner.

MartialTalk Network News:

MartialTalk Magazine - The Fall 2004 issue is now available for everyone to read. Featuring an interview with Datu Dieter Knuttel, as well as several other excellent articles, we feel it is well worth the download.  You can also now view all of the previous issues for free.  Check out MT Mag at http://martialtalk.com/magazine

WNYMartialarts.com - For those seeking information, training or events in the Western New York area, please check out wnymartialarts.com. The original parent site for MartialTalk, WNYMA is back supporting the martial arts community of western NY.

New Mystery Site - In September, we will be launching a new website dedicated to supporting one of our main areas of interest.  Please watch the forum news for more information.

Thank you again everyone in making MartialTalk one of the best sites on the Internet.

- Bob Hubbard, Owner




You are receiving this email because you are a member of MartialTalk.com. From time to time we will send out news and updates to keep you aware of whats going on with our community. This emailing also serves to verify that the email address on file is still valid. In the event that you wish you close your account, please respond to this email from the account it was sent to, and indicate your MT username.  To Disable these emails, please check your USER CP and toggle the option.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2004)

I've heard from a few people that multiple copies were received.  My apologies for the snafu.


----------

